# A Visual Catalog of Various Pen Styles Available



## Schroedc

Thanks to the generosity of many turners here on Woodbarter we've created a catalog of pen styles available from different suppliers. For each pen style we've listed the drill size, refill type, and the part numbers and supplier for that particular kit and other plating options for the same pen. 

The vendor listed is the one that that turner used to create that pen but a number of these kits may be available from other suppliers as well.

If you have pen styles that are not listed here and would like to contribute to this catalog feel free to post photos and information to this thread-

http://woodbarter.com/threads/calli...reating-a-showcase-of-styles-available.19539/

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

PSI Workshop/Sketch Pencil Kit
Item #: PKSPCL
Available in Chrome Only
11mm Drill Bit
5.6mm Pencil Leads

Almost identical item also available from 
Craft Supplies USA
Artisan Toolbox Pencil Kit
Chrome Only - 050-5015 - **Slightly different knurling on knob and smooth nib**

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

PSI Teachers Twist Pen
Item #
PKTEACH - Gold
PKTEACHCH - Chrome
7mm Drill Bit
Mini Refills

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

PSI Apex SE Click Pen
Item #
PKVPEN24- Gold
PKVPENCH- Chrome
PKVPENGM- Gunmetal
8mm Drill Bit
Parker Style Refills

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal

Exotic Blanks Aero (EB) Elegant Beauty
Item
SKU DK050-4127-AERO-10k Gold/Chrome
SKU DK050-4127-AERO BLKTI Chrome/Black Titanium
SKU DK050-4127-AERO-ROSEGLD Rose Gold/Black Titanium
SKU DK050EB-AERO TIGOLD Titanium Gold/Rhodium

-- Also available as
Craft Supplies USA
Artisan Aero
10K Gold with Chrome - 050-4126
Chrome/Black Titanium - 050-4127
Rose Gold Black Titanium - 050-4125

23/64 drill bit
Parker style refills/or Schmidt 9000 upgrades

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Exotic Blanks Pensar 
Item :

SKU EK-1306PL-B-CHR Chrome
SKU EK-1306PL-B-GN Gunmetal 
SKU EK-1306PL-B-HP Upgrade Gold 
Drill bit 27/64
Parker style refills/Schmidt 9000 upgrades


With Center Band 



 


 

Without Center Band

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

PSI 50 Caliber Machine Gun Bullet Cartridge Twist Pen Kit 
Item #: PK50CAL
Available in Brass Only
7mm Drill Bit
Cross style refills

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

PSI - Apollo Infinity Rollerball Pen Kit
Item #: PKAPRB2TN
Available Platings: Gold Titanium, Chrome 9/16”, 12.5mm Drill Bits Parker style refills (available as fountain pen also)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Woodcraft - Cambridge Hybrid Pen Kit
Item #: 149943
Available Platings: Woodcraft Gold and Woodcraft Gold, Sterling Silver and Woodcraft Gold
33/64”, 31/64” Drill Bits
Parker style refills (available as fountain pen also)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Wildthings

PSI - Big Ben Fountain Pen Kit
Item #: PKBIGFP2G
Available Platings: 24k Gold
10mm Drill Bits
Fountain Pen Cartridges (PK10-FPR) (also available as rollerball)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal

PSI CROWN JEWEL 
Item PKRYL 24 24K Gold
Item PKRYLCH Chrome
Drill Bit 11/32"
Parker Style refills

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

PSI .30 Caliber Bolt Action
PKCP8000 Gold
PKCP8010 Chrome
PKCP8020 Gunmetal
PKCP8030 Black Enamel
PKCP8040 Antique Brass
PKCP8050 Antique Copper
Drill Bit 3/8"
Parker Style refills

Bolt Handle and Pocket Clip can be rotated for Left Hand operation

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

PSI Bolt Action Tec-Pen
PKTPEN24 Gold
PKTPENCH Chrome
PKTPENGM Gunmetal
PKTPENAB Antique Brass
Drill Bit 8mm
Parker Style refills

Finials supplied to build with or without Stylus tip on top end

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Schroedc

Craft Supplies USA Artisan Zen Magnetic Cap Rollerball
Part# 050-4427 Gold
Part# 050-4428 Black Titanium
Part# 050-4426 Chrome
Drill Bit 10.5mm
Rollerball Style refills

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Craft Supplies USA Artisan Executive Fountain Pen (Also available in Rollerball)
Part# 1041650001 Gold Rollerball
Part# 050-4080 Gold Fountain Pen

Drill Bit 27/64"
Fountain Pen Cartridge or Rollerball Style refills

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Schroedc

Rockler Spirit Rollerball (Previously listed as Panache in older catalogs)
Item #: 45968 Gold
1/2" and 13/32" Drill Bits
Rollerball Refills

Note- This is a very thick body pen, Requires 1" thick blank to provide enough material (Lower end finishes at approximately 20-21mm diameter
)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Berea - Triton
Available Platings:
Chrome/Up Gold
Chrome/Ti Gold
Up Gold/Chrome
Ti Gold/Chrome
Chrome/Satin Chrome
Satin Chrome/Chrome
Drill Bit Sizes: 10.5mm & 12.5mm
Rollerball Refills

Also available as a Fountain Pen.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Woodcraft - Cambridge Hybrid Rollerball Pen Kit - Sterling Silver and Woodcraft Gold
Item #: 149942
Available Platings: Sterling Silver and Woodcraft Gold
33/64”, 31/64” Drill Bits
Parker style refills (available as fountain pen also)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Crafts Supplies USA - Artisan Jr. Gentlemen's II Postable Rollerball Pen Kit Part# 1041600001 Rhodium
Part# 1041600002 10K Gold 
Part# 1041600003 Gold Titanium
Part# 1041600004 Black Titanium 
Part# 1041600005 Chrome 
10.5mm, 12.5mm Drill Bits
Parker style refills (available as fountain pen also)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Sprung

Sierra/Mesa/Classica/Gatsby/Etc. Twist Pens

Pens 1-4
Craft Supplies USA - Apprentice Classica
Part# 486-0021 - 24k Gold
Part# 486-0023 - Chrome
Part# 486-0022 - Gunmetal
Drill Bit: 27/64"
Refill: Parker Style

--Also available as
Berea - Sierra Vista (Slightly thicker finished diameter on barrel, Similar to difference between Woodcraft Wall Street II and Wall Street III)
Upgrade Gold - 0502X_B-HP
Chrome - 0502X_B-CHR
Platinum - 0502X_B-PT
Titanium Gold - 0502X_B-IPG
Black Titanium - 0502X_B-BT
Black Titanium/Platinum - 0502XPL_BT-PT
Black Titanium/Titanium Gold - 0502XPL_BT-IPG
Titanium Gold - 0503XPL-IPG-IPG
Titanium Gold/Black Titanium - 0502XPL_IPG-BT
Titanium Gold/Platinum - 0502XPL_IPG-PT

-- Also
Berea
Sierra Ballpoint
Gold - 0502_B-HP
Chrome - 0502_B-CHR
Titanium Gold - 0502_B-IPG
Platinum - 0503_B-PT
Satin Black and Black Chrome - 0502PL_SB-BC
Gun Metal - 0502_B-GN

Pen 5
Penn State Industries - Gatsby
Item #: PKGAPEN24 - 24k Gold
Item #: PKGACHGM - Chrome & Gun Metal
Item #: PKGAPENGM - Gun Metal
Item #: PKGAPENCH - Chrome
Item #: PKGAPENP - Rhodium
Item #: PKGAPENTN - Gold Ti
Item #: PKGA24GM - 24k Gold & Gun Metal
Item #: PKGAPENS - Brushed Stain
Item #: PKGAPENAC - Antique Copper
Item #: PKGAPENAB - Antique Brass
Drill Bit: 27/64"
Refill: Parker Style

Pens 6-7
Smitty's Pen Works - Le Roi v. 2
CS001CH - Chrome/Black Chrome
CS001GM - Gun Metal/Chrome
CS001GMG - Gun Metal/Gun Metal
CS001GT - Gold Ti/Gun Metal
Drill Bit: 3/8"
Refill: Parker Style


Colin and others - feel free to add more to this. I only listed from the suppliers/makers of the pens pictured, but there are a seemingly limitless number of options for this style of pen. If anyone has info to add to this post on other makers/versions of this kit, feel free to post it and either Colin, myself, or one of the other mods can edit it into this post.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reiddog1

PSI Broadwell Nouveau Sceptre 
Black TN and 22kt Gold
Item#: PKDBRBT
Rhodium and 22kt Gold 
Item#: PKDBRP
Refill: Rollerball

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## manbuckwal

PSI Vertex Supreme Rollerball

Item PKFP5540 24kt Gold 
Item PKFP5500 Chrome w Gold accents
Item PKFP5510 Gunmetal 

10.5 mm and. 12.5 mm Drill bits 
Hauser 707 SF refill

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## rdabpenman

PSI
Vertex Click
Gun Metal #PKFP4010
Chrome #PKFP4000
24K Gold #PKFP4030
Black Enamel #PKFP4040
3/8" Drill Bit
Parker Style refill

Les

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Timberbits
Roman Harvest
Item:Titanium Gold/Rhodium Accents
Item:Rhodium/Titanium Gold Accents
Item:Rhodium/Black Titanium Accents
Item:Black Titanium/Rhodium Accents
31/64" & 33/64" Drill Bits
Roller Ball
Fountain Pen

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea 
Rineheart
Upgrade Gold/Rollerball #0405HX-R-6-HP
Upgrade Gold Fountain Pen #0405HX-F-V-HP
Chrome Rollerball # 0405HX-R-6-CHR
Chrome Fountain Pen # 0405HX-F-V-CHR
15/32" Drill Bit
Rollerball
Fountain Pen

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea
Electra
Upgrade Gold/Chrome Rollerball #1001-R-H-CHR
Upgrade Gold/Chrome Fountain Pen #1001-F-V-HP
10.5mm Drill Bit
Rollerball
Fountain Pen

Les

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea
Perfect Fit Convertible Ballpoint Pen/Pencil
Item: Perfect Fit-Gold-Style A
Item: Perfect Fit-Chrome-Style B
Item: Perfect Fit-Gold- Style A
Item: Perfect Fit-Chrome-Style B
11/32" Drill Bit
Letter O Drill Bit
Parker Style Refill
0.5mm or 0.7mm Pencil Mechanism

Les

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rdabpenman

MaxWood
Geoff
#MW-PKGPG
Gold
27/64" Drill Bit
Parker Refill

Les

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman

Craft Supplies USA
Artisan Cigar Click
Gold Part #9800190001
Chrome Part # 9800190002
Gun Metal Part # 9800190003
25/64" Drill Bit
Parker Type Refill

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea
European 8mm Premium Round Top
Plating: Gold - Product # 8216-B-HP
Plating: Chrome - Product # 8216-B-CHR
Plating: Titanium Gold - Product # 8216-B-IPG
Plating: Platinum - Product Code #8216-B-PT
Plating: Upgrade Gold - Product# DT-RT-Euro-Intro-Kit
Letter O Drill Bit
Parker Style refill

Les

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea
Olympia
Plating: Upgrade Gold - Product #BHW290
Plating: Titanium - Product #BHW291
Plating: Platinum - Product #BHW292
Plating: Chrome - Product #BHW293
Plating: Black Titanium - Product #BHW295
Drill Bits: Letter "J" or 9/32" and Letter "O", "P" or 8.2mm
Cross Style Refill

Les

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarbS

PSI '*Longwood*' #PKLONGPEN
7mm drill bit
Cross refill
Gold plate or brushed satin finish

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## BarbS

*PSI Tec-7* #PKTSTECCH
7mm drill bit
Cross style refill
Available in Gold, Gun Metal, Chrome or Antique Brass finishes

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## BarbS

*Celtic Twist Ballpoint *PSI #PKCPENAB
3/8" drill bit
Parker Style refill
Available in Antique Brass, Pewter, Copper and in Gold

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## BarbS

*PSI KnurlGT* Twist pen
Antique Brass- Item # PKKNAB
Chrome - Item # PKKNCH
Chrome with Black - Item#PKKNCHB
Gun Metal - Item #PKKNCM
3/8" Drill Bit
Parker Refill

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## BarbS

PSI '*Classic* *Elite II*' Fountain Pen #PKEL2F1
10 mm drill bit
Available in Gel Rollerball or Fountain Pen, both in Gold or Gold and Gun Metal
Shown in Amboyna Burl

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## BarbS

PSI '*Filibella*' #PKFPENAC
7mm and 8mm drill bits
Available in Antique Brass, Pewter or Copper

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## BarbS

PSI *Art Deco* Ball Point #PKART8B
3/8" drill bit
Parker Style Refill
Available in Gold T/N and Chrome, Gold T/N and Black T/N, and Antique Pewter & Brass (pictured)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## BarbS

PSI Chalk Holder, #PKCK24
12.5 mm drill bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Craft Supplies USA
Artisan Jr. Statesman
Item # 050-2332 - Rhodium/Black Titanium (rollerball)
Item # 1041640001 - Rhodium/22kt Gold (rollerball)
Drill Bits- 10.5 lower/12.5 upper
Rollerball/Fountain

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rdabpenman

Craft Supplies USA
Artisan Clicker
10K Gold
Chrome
Black Titanium
3/8" Drill Bit
Parker Refill

Les

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea
Hybrid Cigar
Item #CIG-18C
Black Titanium/Platinum
10mm Drill Bit
Parker Refill

Les

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea
Ultra Cigar
Gold with Chrome Accents #7145-CHR-HP
Chrome with Gold Accents #7145-HP-CHR
Chrome with Satin Chrome Accents #7145-SC-CHR
Satin Chrome with Chrome Accents #7145-CHR-SC
10mm Drill Bit
Parker Refill

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Craft Supplies USA
Artisan Jr. Gentlemen
10K Gold
Rhodium
25/64" and 15/32" Drill Bits
Parker Refill

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Craft Supplies USA
Presidential
Part #050-4430
10K Gold
7mm Drill Bit
Cross refill

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Craft Supplies USA
Artisan Patriot
10K Gold
Black Chrome
Satin Nickle
3/8" Drill Bit
Parker Refill

Les


----------



## rdabpenman

PSI Mini Bolt Action
Gun Metal - PKCP7520
Gold - PKCP8200
Chrome - PKCP8210
3/8" Drill Bit
Parker Style Refill

Les

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rdabpenman

PSI Magnum Bolt Action
Antique Brass - PKCP7540
Black Enamel - PKCP7530
Chrome - PKCP7510
Gold - PKCP7500
Gun Metal - PKCP7520
10mm Drill Bit
Parker Style Refill

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea - Churchill
Gold - 0501_R-HP
Chrome - 0501_R-CHR
Titanium Gold - 0501_R -IPG
Sterling Silver - 0501_R-SS
31/64" and 33/64" Drill Bits
Roller Ball Refill and Fountain pen

Les


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea El Grande - Rollerball
24K Gold - NO106A_R-HP
Chrome - NO106A_R-CHR
Titanium Gold - NO106A_R-IPG
Platinum - NO106A_R-PT
31/64 and 33/64 Drill Bits
Rollerball Refill

Berea El Grande - Fountain Pen
24K Gold - NO106A_F-V-HP
Chrome - NO106A_ F-V-CHR
Titanium Gold - NO106A_F-V-IPG
Platinum - NO106A_F-V-PT
31/64 and 33/64 Drill Bits
Fountain Pen

Les

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea Sedona
Rollerball
Upgrade Gold - 0405D_R-HP
Chrome - 0405D_R-CHR
Titanium Gold - 0405D_R-IPG
Black Titanium - 0405D_R-BT
Sterling Silver - 0405D_R-SS
15/32" Drill Bit
Rollerball Style Refill

Fountain Pen
Upgrade Gold - 0405D_F-V-HP
Chrome - 0405D_F-V-CHR
Titanium Gold - 0405D_F-V-IPG
Black Titanium - 0504D_F-V-BT
Sterling Silver - 0405D_F-V-SS
15/32" Drill Bit
Fountain Pen

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea 
Baron Rollerball
Upgrade Gold - 0405_R-HP
Chrome - 0405_R-CHR
Titanium Gold - 0405_R-IPG
Black Titanium - 0405_R-BT
Sterling Silver - 0405_R-SS
25/64" Drill Bit
Rollerball Style Refill

Baron Fountain Pen
Upgrade Gold - 0405_F-V-HP
Chrome - 0405_F-V-CHR
Titanium Gold - 0405_F-V-IPG
Black Titanium - 0405_F-V-BT
Sterling Silver - 0405_F-V-20S-C
25/64" Drill Bit
Fountain Pen

Les

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea
Sierra Elegant Beauty
Black Titanium/Titanium Gold - 8502PL_BT-IPG
Black Titanium/Platinum - 8502PL_BT-PT
26/64" Drill Bit
Parker Style Refill

Les

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea
Sierra Button Click
Gold - 7502N_B-HP
Chrome - 7502N_B-CHR
Titanium Gold - 7502N_B-IPG
Black Titanium - 7502N_B-BT
Platinum - 7502N_B-PT
Gun Metal - 7502N_B-GN
27/64" Drill Bit
Parker Style Refill

Les


----------



## rdabpenman

Berea
Streamline 7mm
Gold - SO-0301_B-HP
Chrome - SO-0301_B-CHR
Titanium Gold - SO-0301_B-IPG
7mm Drill Bit
Cross Style Refill

Les


----------



## Sprung

Berea Atrax
Chrome
Gunmetal
Platinum
Up Gold
Ti Gold
10.5mm & 12.5mm Drill Bits
Rollerball Refill

Note: Kit, as sold, is non-postable. Parts can be purchased from Exotic Blanks to make it postable. The first picture is of the kit as sold. Pictures two and three are pictured with the adaptation to make it postable.

Also available as a Fountain Pen.

Note this is also available through Woodcraft as the Continental in Gold and Chrome
Item #'s
153867- Gold RB
153868-Chrome RB
153869-Gold FP
153870-Chrome FP


----------



## rdabpenman

Lee Valley Tools
Streamline Round Top 7mm
Gold - 88K78.03
Chrome - 88K78.04
7mm Drill Bit
Cross Style Refill

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssgmeader

Exotic Blanks
Sorento Rollerball
DK-055-6039-R-CH- Chrome
Drill Bits 10.5 mm and 12.5 mm (NOTE THE WEBSITE STATES 25/64 and 15/32) This was not the case with the kit I received.
Rollerball Refill

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Sprung

Lazerlinez Liberty
Stainless Steel
27/64" drill bit
Parker-style Refill


----------



## ripjack13

Woodcraft/WoodRiver, Berea
Survival pen
Berea Part Number - 1602_B-BC
Woodcraft/WoodRiver Part Number - 162555
Black Chrome
13mm and 27/64" drill bit
Woodcraft/WoodRiver Part Number - 162556 Survival Pen Kit Bushings
Berea Part Number - Bushing 61A
Parker style ink refill
A ball point pen, a fire starter and a glass breaker. The cap finial functions as a decorative cap and also contains a carbide glass breaker. The body finial also functions as a decorative end and contains a flint fire rod. The uniquely designed clip also functions as a striking plate. The glass breaker works on tempered glass on side windows.

Desert Ironwood








Blaze Orange Poly Resin

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

